

Golang arbitrary-precision fixed-point decimal library - dimva
http://engineering.shopspring.com/2015/03/03/decimal/

======
Okvivi
A library that seems to have been requested quite a lot by the golang
community [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/golang-
nuts/decim...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/golang-nuts/decimal)

